# Lawless/OCC Drag bike, challenger for Killacycle



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

http://green.autoblog.com/2010/09/08/shawn-lawless-teams-with-orange-county-choppers-steal-quarter/


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That sounded like it was shot from an air cannon!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

New video


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> New video


Unfortunately, not of *THE* run but still cool.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I assume that won't be out until the show airs, or has it already?


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> I assume that won't be out until the show airs, or has it already?


Don't think the show has aired yet. Don't know that the run is part of the show either though. I haven't actually watched TV in a few years....do they usually have footage of the bikes they make actually being driven?


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

drivin98 said:


> Don't think the show has aired yet. Don't know that the run is part of the show either though. I haven't actually watched TV in a few years....do they usually have footage of the bikes they make actually being driven?


Nope it hasn't aired yet. They just taped the rest of the episode in Virginia, with the record run (7.63). He posted this info on the NEDRA Yahoo Group thingy.

Yes, they always take the bikes for a test ride after the build is complete. Camera crew follows them on the ride. The NAPA dragbike also made a pass or few down the track on the episode.


----------

